# Please give feed back of performance!



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Hey guys!

This is a solo I recently did that I was looking to get some feedback on. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9anAwxxKQc

Cody


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

*Please give feedback on performance! *

Hey guys!

This is a solo I recently did that I was looking to get some feedback on. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9anAwxxKQc

Cody​


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

*Please rate performance! *

Hey guys!

This is a solo I recently did that I was looking to get some feedback on. Any insight would be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B9anAwxxKQc

Cody​


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

really well done!
if I had one criticism, its that the song would have been more interesting if the slow part would have come earlier.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

That was really good, there was a lot of melody in there not just shredding for the sake of playing many notes.


----------



## ed2000 (Feb 16, 2007)

My Son played like that 10 - 12 years ago and he was pretty good at it. A lot of technique and fancy scales going there and obviously you practice a lot. Your solo is not my cup of tea but I enjoyed it none-the-less.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2013)

I like! Reminds me of early Vai. 
But, three threads? one's sufficient.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Hey Cody, that was terrific!
Your execution is nice and clean, tastefully done, as keto mentioned.

I checked your other vids, the short one is good too.
Was that you doing the dead lift?


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks guys! And no that was not me doing the deadlift....That was a friend of mine. My deadlift is no where near as gnarly  lol

Thanks again for watching!!!


----------



## surlybastard (Feb 20, 2011)

Sweet ripping man, playing is great!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Too many notes.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

bagpipe said:


> Too many notes.


Too many threads.

It's technically good, but it needs to breathe more. A good solo is like a good story and has dynamics that carry you along in a similar way.


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback! And yes I know too many threads - I'm a complete newb to forums. Won't happen again lol

Thanks again!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

not bad, really. the playing was good, and i really liked some of the licks. i don't usually watch new people's vids till they've been here a little while, but that was cool.


----------



## lllDUTCHlll (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for watching cheezyridr!


----------

